# Homemade in-bed co-sleeper? Ideas, thoughts, suggestions?



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

I have been looking into some sort of in-bed co-sleeper. Commercial products I looked into were the snuggle nest and using a quality changing pad but neither of those two options don't speak to me.

I started thinking of making my own - sort of a little nest with firmly stuffed sides and a nice organic cotton sheet type bottom. Taking this product for inspiration: http://www.amazon.com/Humanity-Famil.../dp/B000LTN72S

Only I wanted to make it rounded like a little nest with the sides being much smaller.

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

I just had a realization about why I'm so obsessed with this in-bed co-sleeper situation after a wonderful 7 year co-sleeping relationship with DC that did not require any gadgets. My DC#2 will be born in August in the mid-Atlantic and we have no AC. There - I feel better about the obsession now.

Bumping to see what you all think? Is making my own a dangerous thing? It is scary just because of all the advice about co-sleeping safely (which I'm not so concerned with until I decide to make my own gadget). Help.


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm not sure why it would be dangerous ...? as long as you're using safe materials and a safe design there is no reason it should be a problem. we're just taught too think everything needs to be specially made for babies or it's "dangerous". lol


----------



## claras_mom (Apr 25, 2006)

I wouldn't make the sides too much shorter (in height) than what we saw in the picture, if they were to be that narrow. I'm thinking of mobile babies and the ease with which they roll right over obstacles. Be sure also to consider how well the co-sleeping thingy will work with the bed in general and its other occupants. I love what you describe, but can't picture the scale of it well enough to know how it would work with everything/everybody else.

Our solution, which seems to work pretty well in all different weather, was to get one of those mesh sided bed rails for my side (I put a tightly rolled blanket against the spot where it meets the mattress) so that dd2 can switch sides during the night. If dh leaves the bed for any reason, he turns/stacks his pillows to make a barrier.


----------

